# pros and cons of a swivel vise?



## oldhank60 (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a old 6 inch Kurt vise that seems to be in good working order and I also purchased a swivel base Kurt vise that I am getting ready to install on the table of my PM-935 TV mill.   I know I put the cart before the horse purchasing the swivel vise before asking about the pros and cons.

could some of you more experienced machinist  out there give me some of the good and bad about swivel  vises, it is a 6" Kurt

Henry Kettler


----------



## jocat54 (Jul 7, 2017)

I've used my swivel maybe one time--I have now taken it off to gain some space under the spindle. If I need it again I'll dust it off and remount it-not really very hard.


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2017)

I've used the swivel on my vise maybe 2-3 times over the last 25-30 years. Sometimes they are the only way to make a cut (but not often). Just remove it, oil it and put it away until you need it. One day, that thing will come in handy.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 7, 2017)

thank you for the sound advice, I will remove it and then if needed I can reinstall,  run with my line of thought better have and no need than need and not have

Hank


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 7, 2017)

A swivel vise: 1. decreases available working height. 2. decreases rigidity. 3. can increase setup time (the locating keys on the base of the vise do a fairly accurate job of squaring the vise but with the swivel base, you have to verify that the vise is square to the table).

I pulled my swivel base off and have never used it.  I use the vise on a Tormach CNC so there is no real need for it.  If I used the vise on a manual mill, it would be useful at times.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 7, 2017)

I had to put a 10 inch riser in the column of my Bridgeport clone for a job a few years ago. Raising the head brings the work up to a more comfortable height for me so I left it in, but now I need the swivel on the vice to raise it up to the quill. Luckily it was stored away safe. Don't ever recall using the swivel feature though.

Greg


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 7, 2017)

Never had one, never thought I needed one (so far!)


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 7, 2017)

I have swivels under the vises, on all 3 of my mills,  I also have riser blocks on 2 of the mills. So 6"- 8" up, then subtract 2" for the height of the swivels, so I've lost no head room. I use the swivel function quite a bit, I've also never any kind of stability problem, regardless of how the vise/swivel is set. I guess, I'm too lazy to take it out, when it's not needed, never felt the the cut quality suffered for it being there.

I can do angle cuts without the swivel, it's just the swivel is a very convenient feature.


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 7, 2017)

As others have stated, I seldom use my swivel base, but there are times it is a real life saver. I is just one of those dust collectors sitting on shelves that every once in a while I am really glad that I have. 

Randy


----------



## Sandia (Jul 7, 2017)

randyjaco said:


> As others have stated, I seldom use my swivel base, but there are times it is a real life saver. I is just one of those dust collectors sitting on shelves that every once in a while I am really glad that I have.
> 
> Randy




What he said ....


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 7, 2017)

The pros & cons have been described well above.  The only "con" I have not seen is that the swivel base adds another few pounds.  I don't have swivels on either of my main mill vises (two mills, each has a main dedicated vise), and the 6" Kurt or the 2 speed 6" PB are heavy enough already.

One of my mills has replaceable tables - I have used the 3 way swivel table one time in 5 years (mostly just to say that I had used it) - for regular table work I use the fixed position table.  That Maho mill has numerous bolt on attachments, and I'm more likely to use a non-standard arrangement than the swivel table.

Regular fixed vises swivel just fine if you pull the keys and dial them in to what ever you need.  Of course, it depends on what work you do, if you regularly do off angle work the swivel vise is going to be quicker to set up.  Even if you frequently swing your vise perpendicular to the table slots - it would be faster using the swivel and dialing it in than switching the keys (I still check alignment with a dial).

I have been in lots of commercial machine shops (not as a machinist) and I don't recall ever seeing a vise still on its' swivel base.

Over half my mill projects are clamp down anyway - so a vise swivel is not an issue.

In my world, speed is not an issue, and there is nearly always a work around for most any problem that comes along.

Of course, you already have it, hang onto it.  To answer your question - the only "pro" seems to be faster setting up and certain specific situations.


----------

